# Disturbing incident ...



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I was in another forum saltwaterfish.com and I have placed a post with a competitor's website (not intentional) and another forum site (reefcentral.com) (also not intentional) in helping aquarists with questions and their moderators editted them on me. I can understand the first one but the second one I felt I was justified wrongly. They claimed it against policy to list them in their own forums. Has anyone else had experienced such thing ? I get the feeling they tend to be abit harsh with their responses to me in one topic I complained then they closed that forum. I listed under "Why?" in Aquarium section on bottom of page. This forum seem more family to me and I appreciate it. Now I understand what Reefneck means that some other forums tends to be "blunt" or "mean" somewhat.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I have found this on several forums, cichlid-forum.com is very strict on their forums, you cannot mention any websites to purchase things on at all or they shut it down. another fishforum website is so strict they require 30 posts before you can even join the chat room and then they say you cannot talk about fish in the chat room :lol: 

Hence why my loyalty has been and always FishForums have been here for over 3 yrs.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

A fish forum site and you can't chat about fish? Now thats just silly. What are you supposed to talk about, the price of eggs in China? Glad I'm a member of a "free speech" chat. lol


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

swf.com has always been that way. They do not allow any post mentioning other forums or websites that deal in aquatic supplies or animals. I have been a member there longer than I have here yet I am never on there. I don't even read there. Too many know it alls and bad advice there. Also the only time I have ever been ripped off buying something online was by a user on those forums.

I'll stick to hanging around here.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks for making feel right at home here !! Let's see what happens when I just posted another topic in Aquarium section (Disappointed ...). Watch, I'll probably get banned. LOL !!


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

That sounds like it would be a fun forum to go mess around with 

I am on like 15 differant fish forums, but this is the only place I like.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I used to be on all kinds of forums. Now, fishforums is the only place for me. I got sick and tired of bad advice and people with a third grade education trying to correct me.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Yup, there are a lot of sites that have this overwhelming paranoia about people posting links to other websites. I got slammed on one for posting the link to a FACT sheet on a specific type of fish. It wasn't even to another fish forum, just a fact sheet from an expert on that particular type of fish. That site automatically edits posts as they are uploaded so that anything that looks vaguely like a link gets removed. I stopped going after awhile, seeing what idiots most of the owners/mods were about a number of things.


----------



## Cory Lover (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi,

I had a lot of trouble with Aquarium Fish Forums (the magazine). They attacked me and were very mean to me. I spelt sarcastic wrong and they started to make fun of me for that. They were very nasty!

I've only have been on this forum for a day, but it seems really nice. I'm also a member of AC and Freshwater and Marine Aquariums (Fama). FAMA only has 60 members and AC has 60,0000!

Cory Lover


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

What is AC?


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Air Conditioning ! LOL !!! j/k

It's good to hear what other people talk about their own experiences with other forums. True, this site is more user friendly and helpful plus the folks here do make you feel welcome and be part of a family. I'm glad I have found this first before the others.


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

He means ACA. R.


----------



## Cory Lover (Dec 5, 2006)

Osiris said:


> What is AC?


Hi,

Aquaria Central. Its a really big site.

Cory Lover


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

this site is actually pretty great. it rarely have any big fight that banned multiple people at once. plus the moderator give people a lot of freedom. when the post actually get off topic(even if it is fish), they won't lock the post and give you a warning. plus there is other forum that has too much business crap link to them and won't let you even mention other website. the users are friendly here and won't jump on you for a single mistake and call you a retard. to me, that was just wrong. this is a damn fish forum and why the hell you care about my damn gramma... i have enough from english class already(or any language... i suck at those crap). plus even if the mod didn't do anything, the other members will jump on you and force you to leave if you have a different view. i mean, what the hell, you just share your opinion and they think you are an idiot. you can just take the opinion or just don't care about it. it is your choice, but you can't make others to believe what you believe. someone have said i have 5 years of fish keeping experience. guess what, i have 10 years, that's twice as you. they would just look down at you when they know your age. that's f up. 

i know sometimes things are not perfect here, but compare to other forum, this is a great forum.


----------



## zoidberg (Nov 19, 2006)

im new to fish forums but this is the only ine i liked enough to acually register i am here alot and have always like the advice even the differing opinions can be helpful sometimes this my choice for the best forum


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I love the way this site is so friendly and relaxed. Instead of a fomal fish advice forum it's more like a "hey lets get the gang together and talk fish". If you have a question there is bond to be someone here that can help. If you want to talk fish and brag a bit...you can do that. If you want to meet your buddies and B.S....well you can do that too. I've met some great people here and I hope to meet a lot more. To the other sites that are so up tight I say......PPPPLLLLLLTTTTTT


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

And to believe i USED to pickup women here on the forum :lol:


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

lol those weren't women marty
at least at an anatomical level


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I used to be a shark ( a moderator ) on Saltwaterfish.com, and I can tell you that it SUCKED bigtime. Those guys are just a bunch of nazis who spend half their time retarding free speech and the other half engaging in flamewars. Some of the mods there are some of the worst flamers I've ever seen! ( Yes, I used to be one of them myself. That place simply tends to taint one's soul, I guess )
Seriously, while you can occasionally pick up some obscure cutting edge info there, you'll have to fight your way through a mountian of pure crap to get to it. Even the mods fight among themselves with the most savagery you can imagine, with one mod in particular jumping to the very front of that unholy pack... good grief..what a maroon. A real one-trick pony who tries to steer everything toward the one thing he knows anything about, upon which he blames every possible thing that could be causing you any problems, and if the actual soultion or cause of a problem has anything to do with anything else, he goes absolutely bananas, throwing a fit and launching the nastist flamewar you ever saw until everyone is forced to agree with him just to shut him up. 
Alas, any more reputable website would never let a jerkwad like that be a mod, but that site actually encourages such behavior because, and this is the funny part, because when eggheads fight they frequently spew out a bunch of nifty information during their pissing contests which might otherwise go unmentioned in everday postings. 'tis true! You should have seen how everyone used to egg us on over there just so they could feast upon the scraps.

I left that dump years ago, and while I have on occasion checked in to see what things were like, I never logged in again, and never will, since I can see that a lot of the same morons are still there, up to their same crap.

Do yourself a favor and avoid that site. All you'll get is abuse and censorship.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh - I don't know - I just might want to p*** them off with something somehow and somehow get banned. Maybe I'll post something and give them a piece of my mind. LOL !!! I'll tell them they have too much censorship and they disregard the 1st Amendment. LMAO !!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I believe I speak for the Moderation team here when I say we appreaciate your compliments about this site. We do strive to keep things running smooth. It does sometimes take awhile to have things worked out but with different schedules, not to mention different timezones, it can be a difficult thing getting everyone's input. We hope to make this site as enjoyable as possible to everyone.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Hear, Hear !!


----------

